# R10 Ocularis Trooper



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: R10 Ocularis Trooper

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 20 Feb 2017

*File Category*: Slingshots

Clever Moniker's R10 given a tactical 'fiddle' - Simple Shot / Lee Silva Ocularis band attachment.

Not tested - please let me know if there any issues and I'll modify.

1/2" (12mm) thickness at the attachment.

As always - making more than one - please send me one.

Click here to download this file


----------

